# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  Steel Pulse in Prospect Park tonight

## Tim

Heading out to Brooklyn to Prospect Park for the free Steel Pulse concert tonight.  I wish it were on the cliffs at Negril Escape, but the tunes anywhere will put me in a Negril state of mind.  Hopefully soon come.

----------


## Irie_Dawta

The weather was just as beautiful as Negril...there was an amazing summer breeze and well, NE is nice but you cant beat FREE! I would always prefer to be in Negril but last night was awesome and was just as nice as any NE show!

----------


## rastagirl777

Summertime and reggae is everywhere!  Saw Toots at the Marin County Fair last night, what a blast.

----------


## Tim

I agree Irie_Dawta it was beautiful and a great time, but would still rather be doing it on the cliffs.  Gotta admit though NYC is the best for free summertime tunes and more.

----------


## Reggae Roy

We saw Steel Pulse the night before that in New Haven, CT. Great show. We got invited in for the early sound check too. Awesome.

----------


## Reggae Roy

Here is a link to my wife's photos from Toads Place in New Haven, CT on Sat. 2 July 2011.

http://reggaephotos.com/images/Steel...e%207-2-11.htm

----------

